# Gegenstände aus dem Auktionshaus verschwunden?



## inxs_tp (2. Juli 2012)

Huhu,

hatte grad eingeloggt, bin ins auktionshaus und auf einmal waren mehrere Gegenstände verschwunden und zwar bei den Teilen die abgelaufen sind.
Nur bei mir, oder noch bei anderen?

Dass ich gehackt worden bin, schließe ich mal zu 100% aus.


----------



## floppydrive (2. Juli 2012)

Liegt sicher an den momentanen AH Problemen.


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2012)

Hab gestern das erste Mal seit dem letzten Patch eingeloggt und es war auch alles weg im AH, sowohl im Gold-, als auch im RMAH. Also seh ich 3 Möglichkeiten:
- Die Anzeige ist verbuggt
- Mit dem Patch gingen alle Items im AH verloren
- Items haben ein Verfallsdatum

Ich tippe auf den ersten Punkt.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Juli 2012)

Das AH hat gestern massiv rumgesponnen. Wollte abgelaufene Gegenstände in meine Truhe schicken, ging nicht mit Fehlercode irgendwas. Heut morgen vor Arbeit nochmal fix geschaut, da ging dann alles wieder normal. Bei mir zumindest.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Juli 2012)

Stand ja auch gestern bei den Infos rechts wenn man sich einloggen wollte das sie Probleme haben und daran arbeiten... 
Würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen du kriegst dein Zeug schon wieder...


----------



## muffel28 (2. Juli 2012)

Kommen sicher wieder retour. Gestern war bei mir auch alles weg. Am Abend zwar wieder da aber nicht in die Kiste legbar.



Das AH ist zur Zeit off. Blizzard schaffts nach langer Zeit nicht das mal alles funzt. Find ich langsam lustig. Geht mal was eine Woche kommtn Patch und dann wieder Prob für grundlegende Sachen.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Juli 2012)

Gut fand ich "Es sind maximal 0 Auktionen gleichzeitig erlaubt!"


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Juli 2012)

Die Frage ist möglichweise eher:
Wieviele Fehler entstehen, weil Leute in ungeigneter Form am Spiel rummanipulieren.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab ja die ganze Zeit kaum gespielt. Heute den ganzen Tag immer mal wieder Farm Runs gemacht. Bin kaum gestorben und es droppte auch einiges brauchbares Zeug. Nur 2 Sachen für mich, aber egal ^^

Jetzt ist meine Kiste randvoll bis oben hin und ich kann nichts ins AH stellen da es immer noch down is. Der Blizzard Gott ist wirklich nicht mein Freund seit dem 15. Mai


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Machs wie ich ego und erstell Dir Lagerchars. Da derzeit eigentlich eh nur 5 Chars Sinn machen (je einer pro Klasse), kann man noch 5 Lagerchars erstellen, die dann das restliche Zeug bunkern.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Juli 2012)

Ja hab ich ja eigentlich ich nutz die nur nich wirklich da bin ich irgendwie zu faul für ^^
Ich verschwende meine Energie dann lieber dafür mich hier zu beschweren...


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2012)




----------

